# Attention Peeing?



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wondering if any of your pupps have "attention pottied" or whether it is all in my head. 

I find that sometimes my pup does a little wee when I put him in his xpen and he noticeably wants to get out (he whines etc) is this normal or have I created a monster? I should also note that when he doesnt want attention he seems to know to pee on the pee pad but when he is being naughty he will always pee somewhere random. Perhaps I should also remember he is 8 weeks old... 

Also, when you leave your pups alone in a pen do they play? or do they generally just sit in their crate and doze off? Arthur does this alot and my mum is suggesting he may have behavioural problems .......


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you are thinking too much on this one. He's WAY too little to even consider attention peeing (if there even is such a thing). He's a baby, he's potty training and thats just the nature of things. Maybe when he is being "naughty" he is sensing your tension and responding by a nervous pee. It is shocking how perseptive these pups are ~ they will feel your energy. 

In regards to the playing in the pen, Bella played sometimes and would go wild and other times she would just snooze till her heart was continent. Wasn't your Mom kind of not in favor of you getting a fluff? If so, her viewpoint may be tainted by her dislike for the whole "puppy idea". His play and rest is normal ~ not a behavioural flaw. 

Just try to have fun and not stress over this little stuff. Really, the pups are such a joy when you just let loose and laugh and play with them. Have fun!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicole, at only eight weeks old he is like having a premature baby. Now is not the time to worry about catering to him, spoiling him, or to think he is peeing for attention, etc. Your concern now should be that he eats regularly so he doesn't become hypoglycemic, not that you re creating behavior problems.

Do you speak to his breeder at all? Perhaps she can assure you that Arthur's behavior is normal. Honestly,it doesn't sound like you were prepared for what having a puppy would be like.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness came home at 12 weeks and she would play with me for 10 minutes then sleep for an hour! In her pen, she would play with her toys for a few minutes then fall asleep. 

Puppies sleep a lot so that shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

nicolen412 said:


> Just wondering if any of your pupps have "attention pottied" or whether it is all in my head.
> 
> I find that sometimes my pup does a little wee when I put him in his xpen and he noticeably wants to get out (he whines etc) is this normal or have I created a monster? I should also note that when he doesnt want attention he seems to know to pee on the pee pad but when he is being naughty he will always pee somewhere random.* Perhaps I should also remember he is 8 weeks old... *
> 
> Also, when you leave your pups alone in a pen do they play? or do they generally just sit in their crate and doze off? Arthur does this alot and my mum is suggesting he may have behavioural problems .......


I do think you have answered your own question above! :wub:
I think that your mom may be making you feel more insecure w/a baby pup Nicole---try to put aside her comments for now. Remember this is your baby & you are his advocate---you alone! He looks to you for his protection & loving care. I do hope you will be able to relax a bit & just enjoy the little fella'---he needs your love & full care, and he needs to know that you are relaxed & enjoying him. Believe me, it will be it's own reward---if you do right by him you will benefit. If you just look at him as work and problems then that is what he will become. :wub:


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

@ladysmom: my breeder is the most chilled lady I know so sometimes her overt chillness actually stresses me out even more! 

Dear all, 

I think the reason why I am stressed is because I have read so much online about future behaviour problems due to coddling etc and I dont want to go there with the pup because I dont want to bother the neighbours. I live next to a lovely old couple who are both not that well. 

I have relaxed a significant amount (I think anyway HAHA) but i will try harder. i play with him loads and let him sit on my lap all the time but the times where i have to put him down to finish my tutorials etc are the hardest. 

thanks alot again! 

and @edelweiss i think i wil take your advice re my mother
@summergirl youre exactly right about my mother i think she has a negative perception towards him, i suspect sh eis slwoly coming around as she has taken many photos for her friends to see! HAHA


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really think you can do this. You've just got what I like to call the "Bridget condition" ~ you worry too much and get stuck in your own head, filling yourself with "what if's" and self doubt. Don't bother with all that fuss and you and he will be SOOO much happier. I'm so glad to hear that your Mom is taking lots of photos...that is a very good sign.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

one last question for everyone here (i promise) 

what age do you think is best for me to get a dog trainer in to work with arthur? do you think its a waste of money at 8 weeks?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please don't make this your last question!!!!! We are all here on the forum to learn & encourage one another. I would miss you & your baby Arthur if you disappeared!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

i am sure i will be back since as everyone has ntoiced i have very little idea of what i am doing! i have resorted to professional help!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with Sandi, try not to get discouraged. PLEASE ask questions. I do think its way to soon to think about a trainer. Just enjoy him and let him be himself. Learn his personality, let him learn yours. Just love him for now and try to let go of "molding him".


----------

